# Zuweisung (verschieben) von Website



## Feanwulf (30. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

im ISPConfig gibt es die Möglichkeit Websites anderen Kunden zuzuweisen (bzw verschieben).

Ich habe nun in einem Fall dies auch gemacht, aber die Zuweisung ist nicht korrekt - Unter Statistiken wird die verschobene Website immernoch dem beim falschen Kunden angezeigt.

Wo in der Datenbank steht denn die Zuweisung der Webs & Domains zu welchem Kunden - hab da nicht richtig durchgeblickt


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Ja, das geht. Die Funktion befindet sich unte Tools.


----------



## Feanwulf (31. Okt. 2007)

Die Funktion verschiebt zwar die Hostings - allerdings im ISPConfig bei den Statistiken finde ichd as Webhosting aktuell bei 2 Kunden.

Soll mich nicht weiter Stören, weil ich selbst dieser Kunde bin - aber ist schon etwas unschön


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Feanwulf:


> Die Funktion verschiebt zwar die Hostings - allerdings im ISPConfig bei den Statistiken finde ichd as Webhosting aktuell bei 2 Kunden.
> 
> Soll mich nicht weiter Stören, weil ich selbst dieser Kunde bin - aber ist schon etwas unschön


Das "Verschieben" findet aber nur durch Änderung einer ID in der Datenbank statt, es geht also um Brechtigungen. Es wird dabei Kein Ordner geändert und auch keine Datei einer webseite. Es ist also unmöglich, dass das von Dir beschriebene Phänomen damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Feanwulf (23. Nov. 2007)

habe ein anderes Problem - das Web das ich verschoben habe kann ich nicht wieder woanders hin veschieben weils in der Liste nicht auftaucht!


----------

